# Furtwangler Bruckner 8 - both nights?



## Admiral (Dec 27, 2014)

I own the Music & Arts Bruckner 8th from 3/15/49 and didn't know that Furtwangler recorded an 8th the night before.

I consider the 3/15 8th one of my "desert island" discs - would any of you recommend the 3/14 version over it?
Any insights on sound quality versus the 3/15?


----------



## phlrdfd (Jan 18, 2015)

Is the 3/14 performance on the Testament label? If so, while it's been years since I've listened to it, as I recall, the sound quality is clearly superior to any transfer of the 3/15 performance that I've heard. Again, if I recall correctly, the 3/14 performance on Testament was a live performance in that it was performed straight through, but I don't think there was an audience present. So there would not be any audience noise.
I actually haven't listened to either performance in a long time (I usually go for the 1944 VPO performance, but in truth, while Furtwangler is my favorite conductor, I'm not nuts about his Bruckner), but I recall the 3/15 performance being slightly more intense, which makes sense given Furtwangler's preference for live performances in front of an audience.


----------



## Admiral (Dec 27, 2014)

^^^

The 3/14 is the one on Testament.


----------

